# Hay Prices?



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Whats the price of hay everywhere? last i knew here in NE Colorado, dairies were buying it at 115/ton standing!.. grinder hay is probably 125 ish, and dairy hay is all the way up to 170/ton, cornstalks are probably around 60/ton, and this is all in big squares.


----------



## Christianh (Apr 26, 2008)

(Prices for 2,000 lb 5 x 6 round)
Pure Alfalfa: $85
Alfalfa/Timothy or Alfalfa/Brome mix: $75
Export-quality Timothy: $110
Grass hay: $55
Straw: $10
Flax: $5

-Christian


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Deal mostly in small squares 50-65 lbs and have seen them go from $5-6 a bale. I have seen ads for up to $9 a small bale but have not talked to anyone that actually bought them. At a Hay auction in late Feb, $4.50-$5 was the norm and not all the hay sold. Mostly sellers in the crowd, not buyers. Have to see what happens after the first cutting this year. My brothers alfalfa looks great.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Were asking $3.50 for a 40 lb bale out of the field. If they want 50lbs bales then $4.00.Well probable tack on another $.50 if we mow it.Our 4x4 are gonna be $45 and our 4x5 are $55 this year,all rounds. Looks like well be having no probelm getting rid of it.


----------



## Don ALLAN (Jun 4, 2008)

JD4755 said:


> Whats the price of hay everywhere? last i knew here in NE Colorado, dairies were buying it at 115/ton standing!.. grinder hay is probably 125 ish, and dairy hay is all the way up to 170/ton, cornstalks are probably around 60/ton, and this is all in big squares.


The price of hay in Alberta ranges from $60 per ton for round bales to $200 per ton for small squares. right now I am selling utility timothy hay in round bales for about $60 per ton at the field. Trucking runs about $.12 per bale per km. for distances over 120 km.

Check out my website at www.AllanHay.com


----------



## slfactivitybarn (Jun 4, 2008)

Here in Virginia prices for small square bales are still high in some areas. I have heard of $13/bale. We are asking $5.50 for our first cutting in the western part of the state.


----------



## readytohay (Jun 3, 2008)

Sold some 150 rfv alfalfa 3x3 bales out of field for 200 per ton and 3x3 silage bales for 1.50 per rfv point -moisture.I think 200 is a good place to start hay is going to be in good demand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Prices seem to be holding for the per bale price. $4.50 to $6.00 for small squares depending on what it is, alfalfa or mixed alfalfa.

The problem this year in the eastern midwest is RAIN! There will be plenty of low quality hay for sale when the rain stops.

Good quality may go up as it is in short supply so far.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

$200 -$260 for small squares not much lower for big bales. But there isn't much hay moving around here. First cutting over in the Columbia basin (WA) which is usually up by 1st of June is still getting rained on or getting cut. We are delayed a bunch due to colder wetter weather. It will be interesting to see how much the price drops once hay gets baled.


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

35- 40 lb small sq =$ 4.25

4x4 Rounds = $55

4X5 Rounds = 65

All Horse Hay

With the Price of fuel prices may go higher


----------

